# Numb lips



## phillyforreally (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry to raise this question, but this hasn't happened to me in 10 years since I started, so I'd like to ask if anyone has ever had numb lips after cigars. I go about 1.5 a day, and I'm not paranoid just curious if this is normal or something I should worry about. I've been having a feeling of numb lips like the feeling you get if you drank soda and your lips are sticky and you try to wash them off, but the sensation doesn't go away. I take a boat load of antioxidants so I'm playing well with the odds I think, but I just want to hear if others had this sensation and what people think. Thanks.


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm certainly no doctor or expert, but I wonder if all the antioxidants have something to do with it, or just an allergic reaction to something. If it's been like that for more than a day then I'd go to the doctor to let a professional check it out.


----------



## phillyforreally (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, yeah, it's hard to say, plus to boot all the lip sores I always got starting when I was a kid..but to be sure I'll abstain until the sensation goes away..I'm also thinking it could be due to the fact that I burned my lips a few times lately with my torch lighter and have been taking it down to the nub lately..I bet if the lips get too hot that will start to happen, but yeah..if it doesn't go away with abstaining I will definitely see whats going on...thanks for your reply.


----------



## tec_wiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I've gotten a funny feeling in my lips before. It really dependso n what I'm smoking and how far I nub it. Last time it happened was on an 888 and I nubbed it about as far as I can. When I get the feeling it's because of the tars/nicotine seeping out the end of the cigar touching my lips and being absorbed. Like an acute nicotine overdose.


----------



## phillyforreally (Jun 1, 2011)

Tec, I'm guilty of finishing my cigars to the nub pretty much every time, and then I usually burn my lips a little relighting them..so what you are saying makes sense..to be honest, I don't mind the feeling/pain/whatever it may be as long as it's not cancer..:hmm:

right now i put some lip balm on this morning and going to hit vitamin E hard this month just in case..

thanks for your reply.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

phillyforreally said:


> Tec, I'm guilty of finishing my cigars to the nub pretty much every time, and then I usually burn my lips a little relighting them..so what you are saying makes sense..to be honest, I don't mind the feeling/pain/whatever it may be as long as it's not cancer..:hmm:
> 
> right now i put some lip balm on this morning and going to hit vitamin E hard this month just in case..
> 
> thanks for your reply.


Lol, "note to self.......Do not use a torch lighter to relight my nub..end note"

I hope it turns out fine Alex, I would lay off the cigars for a few days or until the sores heal. But if you have it still in say a week or two I would go to the doctor and have them check it out.


----------



## phillyforreally (Jun 1, 2011)

Sherlock, you are absolutely right about the note to self..actually 2 weeks back I burned by lips real bad with my colibri triple torch set to high and a 1-inch nub..i immediately got a blister, and got 3 more spread around the lips for the next week..not a fun experience.

What I love (sarcastically) about the health sites is how they make everything out to be so scary, like if you numb lips it may be a symptom of lip cancer, if you have a soar throat, it may be a symptom of throat cancer..things like that can make someone paranoid..but normal people can't think like that, other we'll all be in the mental ward...but you are right..I'll see what happens in the next few days, hopefully it goes away

I'm willing to bet it's because I continoually burn my lips relighting my nubs, not always like the torch example, but even with a cheap single flame, I burn them so often I'm used to it, but it's not right, I know. Plus, the reason why I do it is because my camacho triple maduros don't come cheap, so when people say smoke half of it and throw the rest away doesn't really help me..

Anyway, I'll follow the suggestion of the torch with the nubs..what I can do is just have a rule for myself, don't go down so low because the nub gets outrageously hot at 1 to 1/2 inch level anyway, so the problem will hopefully go away...

Thanks.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

phillyforreally said:


> Sherlock, you are absolutely right about the note to self..actually 2 weeks back I burned by lips real bad with my colibri triple torch set to high and a 1-inch nub..i immediately got a blister, and got 3 more spread around the lips for the next week..not a fun experience.
> 
> What I love (sarcastically) about the health sites is how they make everything out to be so scary, like if you numb lips it may be a symptom of lip cancer, if you have a soar throat, it may be a symptom of throat cancer..things like that can make someone paranoid..but normal people can't think like that, other we'll all be in the mental ward...but you are right..I'll see what happens in the next few days, hopefully it goes away
> 
> ...


I had to laugh at this ( not at YOU brother ) because I can remember times when I practically charred my lips esp. when I get ahold of a cigar that is amazingly good. It's hard to stop when it keeps giving you all of that tobacco wonderfulness so you keep puffing and for those who like to nub any cigar this is the warning track...when your lips start to 'tingle' you're probably overheating your lips. The skin/membrane of the lips are not like regular skin...it can overheat which is why you see so many lip balms out there...even the sun will cause your lips to burn and swell ( no jokes here ) so after several experiences with my burnt/swollen lips I started using a "Nubber"....guess what? No more issues with battle fatigued charred Ubangee lips. Good luck and in the meantime use some good ointment on those lips and get em back to cigar smoking condition...and get a nubber so you can smoke them down to the ground.:cheer2:


----------



## phillyforreally (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Gary, to be honest I never knew such a thing existed, the nubber...it will surely protect the fingers from getting burned, that happened to me a few times also..Thanks.


----------

